# New way to make a humbucker pickup routing template.



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

I've always had a miserable time making humbucker routing templates, they are never perfect like the cnc-made ones. I know, I should just buy one.

But, I found a new way to make them that is near-perfect, I made a video about it... Think Tetris or Jenga...


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Dude that's brilliant.

I just spend 2 hours with a file.....not anymore!


----------



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

nnieman said:


> Dude that's brilliant.
> 
> I just spend 2 hours with a file.....not anymore!


Thanks, glad you like it. I made a PDF of the humbucker cavity dimensions (use the link below). Download it, print it at 1:1 scale and use it to place your pieces, like I did in the video.

http://projectelectricguitar.com/a-new-way-to-make-a-humbucker-pickup-routing-template/


----------

